# Shifting Sands for trumpet and electronics (2016)



## Vandyck94 (May 11, 2016)

I just premiered this beautiful piece at Juilliard, written by Saad Haddad. Enjoy.

-Theo


----------



## sloth (Jul 12, 2013)

great great piece, thanks!


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

Great! I really liked your playing "echoed" by the electronically recorded and altered trumpet sounds. I also liked the textural variety.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Cool piece!! Thanks for posting this.


----------

